# Got a CVS delivery the other day



## Barbsjw (May 27, 2020)

We got: masks, hand sanitizer, and.......a pregnancy test.

YES, I AM PREGNANT!


----------



## Tad (May 27, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> We got: masks, hand sanitizer, and.......a pregnancy test.
> 
> YES, I AM PREGNANT!



Congrats! Enjoy the ride


----------



## Tempere (May 27, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## Barbsjw (May 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone!  1 thing I'm a bit worried about: my boobs are big ALREADY, and I know I'll be breastfeeding.


----------



## Jaycee (May 27, 2020)

Congratulations!! Motherhood is unbelievably amazing, hard at times but priceless


----------



## Rojodi (May 27, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## JackCivelli (May 27, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> We got: masks, hand sanitizer, and.......a pregnancy test.
> 
> YES, I AM PREGNANT!


Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Barbsjw (May 27, 2020)

In case anyone is curious: I'm pretty sure we conceived during that encounter in the shower.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 27, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> In case anyone is curious: I'm pretty sure we conceived during that encounter in the shower.


It’s always a fun story to know when your kid was conceived so you can embarrass them with that info later in life lol

my son was conceived on prom night, for example lol


----------



## op user (May 27, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> In case anyone is curious: I'm pretty sure we conceived during that encounter in the shower.




Congratulations... I thought this reference on shower sex had something to do with today's result.


----------



## Barbsjw (May 27, 2020)

@JackCivelli we'll probably embarrass them when we refer to them as a "Child of the Quarn".


----------



## Barbsjw (May 27, 2020)

I'd guess I'm only about 6-7 weeks. How long can I afford to wait to see my doctor?


----------



## Tad (May 27, 2020)

Barbsjw, I'd probably at least phone your doctor's office and ask them that question. I'd guess they'll want to see you soon (I don't know much about American health care, so not sure if there is a substantial cost involved for you in doing that? If so then I guess you could research some, but at least our experience was family doctor wanted to see my wife right away for a general assessment of health, and then set her up with an ob/gyn -- there was a couple of weeks before seeing the latter I think, but it has been a long time so I might not be remembering properly)

We are pretty sure that our son was conceived during our one and only use of the contraceptive sponge, which we were only trying because of that one Seinfeld episode, so we joked that his middle name should have been 'Spongeworthy.' (we were taking some chances at the time and were open to having a kid, else we wouldn't have tried something new in that regard, so it was no great stress to us, just more amusing)


----------



## Barbsjw (May 27, 2020)

Thanks @Tad! We have great insurance through work, so that's not a problem. I'm hoping my Family Doctor will be willing to deliver the baby. I'll check in with Dr. Donovan tomorrow.


----------



## Shotha (May 28, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> We got: masks, hand sanitizer, and.......a pregnancy test.
> 
> YES, I AM PREGNANT!



Congratulations!


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 28, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Barbsjw (May 28, 2020)

Thanks again everyone! According to a due date calculator I found, my EDD is 1/18/21. I called Dr. Donovan today and I'll see her next week to confirm that math and get my first examination. I also have started planning a belly pic session for this winter.


----------



## Barbsjw (May 28, 2020)

When should I tell my boss I'm pregnant? I'm thinking not until I begin my 2nd trimester (July/August). On the upside: my maternity leave would begin during break.


----------



## Tad (May 28, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> When should I tell my boss I'm pregnant? I'm thinking not until I begin my 2nd trimester (July/August). On the upside: my maternity leave would begin during break.


Unless you are super close with your boss, I wouldn't tell until second trimester. (I don't know if you are working from home or not. If you are in a high risk occupation it might change that calculation a bit? And if you are seeing your boss and they are astute, they might have a pretty good guess before you say anything)


----------



## Barbsjw (May 28, 2020)

@Tad i'm a college diversity coordinator, have been working from home for 2 months. On the upside: commencement was last weekend, so this is downtime. We'll pick up again in fall when students are back on campus (HOPEFULLY). We're not especially close, but we're professionally cordial.


----------



## Corey (May 29, 2020)

Ahhh, @Barbsjw congratulations to you and your husband! That is so special.

You don’t have to tell your boss until you feel comfortable doing so. I would read up on some articles to gather an opinion though.

Not sure how your cup size measures, but if you find that you’re having trouble, a breast shield works great for bigger breasted women. With each of my pregnancies, I went from a C cup to DDs.  I feel like for someone of my size, a C cup was pretty generous (thank you genetics), but DD’s were massive on me. DDs are probably the norm for around here.


----------



## Barbsjw (May 29, 2020)

Thanks for the breast shield tip @Corey. I'm ALREADY a 44DDD, so I'm kinda scared what's gonna happen there.


----------



## Corey (May 29, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> Thanks for the breast shield tip @Corey. I'm ALREADY a 44DDD, so I'm kinda scared what's gonna happen there.



Of course, any time! Some women don’t even see much of a change to their breasts during pregnancy and breastfeeding. I would invest in some nice nursing bras that offer support and see how you do without the breast shield at first. I have friends with large breasts that had no problem breast feeding their children. There should be a lactation consultant in the hospital who can help you with any questions or troubles. Check to see if the hospital you will deliver in has classes or support groups for after your baby is born. Do your research ahead of time and from multiple sources to get a more realistic view. But also, just remember, even if you can’t (or don’t want to!) breastfeed, you’re no less of a woman.  Some websites I’ve turned to that have been helpful: KellyMom and La Leche League International.


----------



## Barbsjw (May 29, 2020)

Thanks! When I'm closer, and writing my Birth Plan, seeing a LC will DEFINITELY be on it!


----------



## Tad (May 29, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> Thanks! When I'm closer, and writing my Birth Plan, seeing a LC will DEFINITELY be on it!



My wife's change was not especially dramatic in pregnancy or while nursing. I think a cup size? ("Nursing" but actually pumping for months, we had the baby that defied the lactation consultant and refused to suckle. Also would only take milk (and later formula) that was cold. And hated being swaddled, wrapped up, or held too tightly. Baby books are great, but the babies haven't read them, see, so they don't always follow the script ...)


----------



## Barbsjw (May 29, 2020)

Yeah @Tad we DO NOT come with instructional manuals.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 29, 2020)

@Barbsjw ... Congratulations!
That's all so exciting...

Best advise I got was:
Don't let other mothers drive you crazy with their advises...


----------



## Metallicalover99 (May 30, 2020)

Congratulations!!! <3 That's exciting!


----------



## Barbsjw (Jun 4, 2020)

Was at Dr. Donovan's today, and that online calculator was right!  Baby Flaherty set to make their debut January 18, 2021.


----------



## Barbsjw (Jun 4, 2020)

And when I put in for maternity leave, I'll do from beginning of semester until after Spring Break. (8 weeks approximately)


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 4, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> Was at Dr. Donovan's today, and that online calculator was right!  Baby Flaherty set to make their debut January 18, 2021.


I consider the 18th of a month as a good day to celebrate a birthday.


----------



## Barbsjw (Jun 4, 2020)

In case it wasn't obvious: Dr. Donovan will be delivering our LO.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 4, 2020)

So happy for you!


----------



## op user (Jun 5, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I consider the 18th of a month as a good day to celebrate a birthday.



Some special connection with yours truly maybe?

This is what happened on January 18th


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 5, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 5, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## Barbsjw (Jul 29, 2020)

Went to Dr. Donovan today. We heard the heartbeat! . She offered to tell us the gender, decided we want to be surprised. She told me I'm a perfect 15-weeks pregnant woman.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 29, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Shotha (Jul 29, 2020)

Congratulations, @Barbsjw .


----------

